# Jumping Spiders of NY



## Elleken (Oct 9, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone knew common species of jumping spiders in New York. I've found some relatively large jumpers with orange/white marks on their backs. Some smaller gold/brown colored ones. Then one very tiny one with a kind of lime green color that I was wondering if it could possibly be a juvenile jumper and how I could tell other than size were that true.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 10, 2008)

Elleken said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knew common species of jumping spiders in New York. I've found some relatively large jumpers with orange/white marks on their backs. Some smaller gold/brown colored ones. Then one very tiny one with a kind of lime green color that I was wondering if it could possibly be a juvenile jumper and how I could tell other than size were that true.


The key to recognizing any spider is reading up on IDing them.  Learn their adult and juvenile colorations, ranges, and other key body characteristics to IDing them.

As for your jumpers, I think it's safe to say the large ones are _Phidippus audax_.  It's common name is the bold jumping spider.  The large size you mentioned basically gave it away.  The only other large jumper that I know of in the US is _Phidippus regius_ and I believe that only really occurs in Florida.  I have a male and female _audax_ in separate containers on my desk right now.  They're so awesome to watch!

For your second jumper, the gold/brown one, I don't think anybody will be able to ID it without a photo.  The coloration is so common amongst the jumpers.

Not much I can say about lil greenie.


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 11, 2008)

LordLycosa said:


> The key to recognizing any spider is reading up on IDing them.


Can you suggest a book or website?

--the nature boy


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 11, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Can you suggest a book or website?
> 
> --the nature boy


depends how good you wanna be at IDing.  for basic IDing, one of the Audobon field guides would be a good choice. if you want to get really really good, then you need to search amazon for some good, expensive books.

as for websites, the only one i can really recommend because i've used it quite alot is bugguide.net


----------



## Elleken (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for your help I've been trying to find info about them online, but I cannot find any sites that give spiders by state other than venomous. Though I'm sure that would be pretty difficult due to the huge numbers haha. One last question though. Any chance of figuring out which of the Phidippus audax I have would be male or female? I know its kind of hard without pictures, but what would be some defining features between the two.


----------



## Elleken (Oct 12, 2008)

Read up on it a bit and found that the palpi are big distinguishing factor between the two which seems to be pretty obvious. So I have a general idea on how to identify a male. Female is the only thing I wouldn't mind some clues on just for some more info on them.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 12, 2008)

really the best way to ID the sexes are by the palp shape.  Like you said, males have the swollen palps.  also, males are smaller than females.  my audax are the same size, and i was able to sex them because jack, the male, had swollen palps, and sally, the female, didn't.

another clue is how they make their cocoon-like webs that they sleep/molt in.  male cocoons are more "sloppy", bigger, ad in my experience it's easy to see.  female cocoons are more nicely spun together and i still can't really see sally's unless she's sitting in it.


----------



## Elleken (Oct 14, 2008)

Alright thank you so much for your help. I recently found five of these guys. Orange/white spots and some nice blue coloring on the jaws they look amazing.


----------

